
Show HN: Command line tool to visualize Postgres EXPLAIN output - hotdogknight
https://github.com/simon-engledew/gocmdpev
======
nikolay
This should be integrated into pgcli [0] [1]!

[0]: [http://pgcli.com](http://pgcli.com)

[1]: [https://github.com/dbcli/pgcli](https://github.com/dbcli/pgcli)

~~~
hotdogknight
Oh, neat - I've never seen that before but it looks amazing!

